# Photoshop Elements



## AtomicKathi (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe leider nur Photoshop Elements bzw. eine Photoshop Tryout Version, bei der ich nicht abspeichern kann.  

Bei Beim Photoshop E. gibt's allerdings keinen Maskierungsmodus, wie normal, aber gibt es sowas ähnliches. Der Verflüssigte Text aus den Tutorials ist nämlich cool und den würde ich gerne auch mal abspeichern können  

Danke im Voraus,
      Katharina


----------



## Consti (31. Mai 2004)

Was möchtest du denn überhaupt wissen? Was ist deine Frage bzw. Bitte Irgendwie bin ich aus dem Beitrag nich ganz schlau geworden


----------



## AtomicKathi (31. Mai 2004)

Ich will wissen, wie ich eine art maskierungsmodus in mein photoshop elements bekomme, damit ich unter anderem so eine verflüssigte schrift (wie im tutorial) hinbekomme.

Wie komme ich zum Maskierungsmodus? 

Besser?


----------



## Blumenkind (31. Mai 2004)

Schau mal in deine Photoshop Hilfedatei. Index + Maske/Maskierung


----------

